# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  ATmega16 Fuse bits?

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Nevaru tik īsti skaidrībā ar ATmega16 fuse bitiem. Mēģināju palaist diezgan elementāru shēmu lai iedarbinātu com portu, iekš ATmega16 ieraktīju echo skriptu, bet dažreiz atnāk atpakaļ tas ko nosūtu dažreiz atnāk atpakaļ kaut kādas muļķības. Pieļauju iepēju ka problēma ir ar fuse bits. Vai kāds nevar pateikt kurus ķekšus vajag salikt? Programēju ar ponyprog.

Šeit ir orģinālā shēma ar source



ATmega16
4Mhz
Baud rate: 9600
2 x 27 uF

----------


## Epis

kādus parametrus ar tiem fuse bitiem tu gribi uzlikt ??
sāc ar CKSEL 0-3
tad ar pārējiem un skaties ponyprogam apakšā ir uzrakstīts kādas vērtības ieķeksējot logu ir ja ieliec ķeksi tad bits =0 ja atstāj tkšu tad bits=1

skaties datasheetā tur ir detalizēti paskaidrojumi un piemēri tabulās?

----------


## Vinchi

Saliku pēc datasheet "default value" fuse bitus. Taktējas no iekšējā oscilatora. 

Man vajag lai strādātu no ārējā oscilātora 4Mhz.

Vienu ATmega16 izskatās ka jau nobeidzu ar fuse bitiem  :: 

Bet ar RS232 problēma laikam kaut kur citur ir ka nepareizi saņem datus.

----------


## M_J

No reāli strādājoša projekta uz ATMEGA16 ar 7.3728 MHz kvarcu:
ieķeksēti sekojoši fuse biti :
CKPOT - lai kvarca ģenerators iet uz pilnu klapi,
BODLEVEL un BODEN - lai barošanai nokrītoties zem 4 V tiktu taisīts resets,
SUT0 - tas definē aizturi pie iesleegsanaas.
Vienkāršam projektam tas arī viss.
Nu jā SPIEN ir uzmests jau defaultaa un to ar Pony nomainīt nevar un nevajag.
p. s.  ir gadījies sadarīt muļkības ar CKSEL3-CKSEL0 bitiem. Procesors izliekas par beigtu - bet ja padod XTAL1 ieejā signālu no ārējā piemēram 32kHz (vajag salīdzinoši zemu frekvenci) ģeneratora, programmators atkal "redz" procesoru un var izlabot sadarītās blēņas.

----------


## Vinchi

Paldies M_J par padomu, šķiet ka sāka strādāt uz visiem 4Mhz.
Bet RS232 echo skripts sūta kaut kādas muļķības atpakaļ, izmēģinājos gan mainīt baud rate, gan data bits uzlikt no 8 uz 7. Laikam kaut kas nav labi nokompilējies.

Būs jāpamēģina atdzīvināt  viens ATmega16 ar 32 kHz metodi  ::  Nobeidzās man viņš kad ieklikšķināju CKSEL0

----------


## M_J

Kāpēc neiet RS232 pateikt nevarēšu. Vispār jau savos projektos to izmantoju, bet man tas viss ir ASMā. Turklāt tās apakšprogrammas ir rakstītas sen, kaut kāda aizķeršanās jau sākumā bija, bet vairs neatceros, kas. Kādreiz jau vajadzēs apgūt to C, mazliet paniekojies esmu, bet, pēc kompilācijas apskatot izģenerēto kodu un saskaitot komandas kaut kā vienmēr ir sanācis, ka ASMā to kodu varu uzrakstīt ātrāku, un man tas ir ļoti svarīgi. Tā to C esmu nolicis tālā plauktā.

----------


## Rett

Kad programee USART jaizvelas atrums uz kura vinsh stradas.. lai neraditos visadas mulkibas atrums terminala un AVR'a jabut vienadam! 
skaties sadalju datasheet'a "Examples of Baud Rate Settings"

----------


## Lemings

Cik es atceros man bija problēmas, ja iestatīja USBS vai UCSZ0 bitu un nekas vairs nedarbojās, kā izmetu tā bita piešķiršanu tā sāka strādāt, ja Tu izmanto programmas kodu no datu lapas.

----------

